# Gentoo für Linuxeinsteiger geeignet?

## himpierre

Wollte auch mal einen Poll erstellen.

 :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

wie ich schon sagte in dem anderen Thread, finde ich, dass es auf dem Einsteiger kommt. Wenn er Linux kennenlernen will und ist bereit, Stunden vor dem Rechner und Doku zu opfern, dann ja. Wenn er aber nur ein lauffähiges System haben will, dann nicht.

----------

## RUDIII

man muss es wollen, dass ist alles.

gewisse vorkenntnisse sind nicht verkehrt.

ich hab mit SuSe angefangen und mit Gentoo weitergemacht  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

eineinhalb stunden suse und eine halbe stunde mandrake (installation mit gerechnet), hat gereicht obwohl ich bis dato kein einziges unix je in der hand hatte (mein hardware hat mir dabei auch noch ein bein gestellt, habs auch so geschafft)

antwort: ja, gentoo ist sehr geeignet man lernt dabei sehr viel

aber, wenn man nicht will und einen gewaltigen durchhaltewillen (+ flotten und stabilen pc) nicht sein eigen nennen kann, finger weg...

----------

## DerMojo

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Wenn er Linux kennenlernen will und ist bereit, Stunden vor dem Rechner und Doku zu opfern, dann ja. Wenn er aber nur ein lauffähiges System haben will, dann nicht.

 

Stimmt wohl.

Auf der anderen Seite sollte man mal was anderes gesehen haben, um nachher zu merken, dass Gentoo besser ist  :Wink: 

----------

## øxygen

Eindeutig nein. 

Ich finde Gentoo hat ein viel zu hohes Fustrationspotenzial als das man es Anfänger empfehlen könnte. Für Anfänger könnte Gentoo die Vorurteile, die die Allgemeinheit über Linux hat, bestätigt werden. Anfänger sollten lieber mit SuSE, RedHat oder Mandrake anfangen. Wenn der Anfänger dann eine Shell und einen Windowmanager bedienen kann und sich im Dateisystem zurecht findet, und vielleicht sogar erfolgreich einen Kernel kompilieren kann, kann man Gentoo oder Debian ausprobieren.

----------

## Arudil

Ich finde Gentoo ist nicht wirklich für Einsteiger gut. (Ich definieren Einsteiger jetzt mal als Null-Ahnung haben)

Jedoch finde ich Gentoo für fortgeschrittene Einsteiger (definiere ich als: 'hat das ein oder andere Einsteigerbuch gelesen' (nein, nicht wie man mit Yast umgeht) und 'hat schon bisschen mit Linux rumgespielt') absolut empfehlenswert.

----------

## cng

hallo zusammen

ich habe diesen tread nur kurz überflogen   :Rolling Eyes:   und oben auf ja geklickt.

ich hätte auch unter gewissen... klicken können. 

ich bin der meinug, dass gentoo genau das richtige für einsteiger ist. hier lernt man

linux richtig kennen, man lernt, was man mit linux alles machen kann. ich meine jetzt

nicht die zusätzliche software wie open office usw. sondern wie man ein system 

konfiguriert und was man in der shell alles so machen kann. 

ich finde linux absolut genial und meine erste wahl ist natürlich gentoo!!

schönes weekend und gruss

michael

----------

## frary

 *Quote:*   

>  (Ich definieren Einsteiger jetzt mal als Null-Ahnung haben) 

 

Nachdem ich unzählige Distributionen ( Suse, Mandrake, Red Hat, Debian, Torbolinux, Icepack Linux, ...) in relativ kurzer Zeit getesetet hatte, bin ich als Einsteiger mit null Ahnung deshalb auf Gentoo gekommen, weil ich mit den anderen nicht weitergekommen bin. Ein fertiges Linux mit graphischer Installation ist nicht gerade ein Schritt von Windows zu Linux, und man merkt den Unterschied erstmal nicht so richtig!

Außerdem sind für einen Einsteiger einige Gentoo Features ( v.a. Genkernel und Portage ) sehr nützlich.

Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: Wer ernsthaft wissen will, was Linux ist, sollte mit Gentoo einsteigen und viel Zeit mitbringen, es lohnt sich!

P.S.: Ich hab immer noch keine Ahnung, aber ich komme halbwegs zurecht...

----------

## hoschi

es geht ja auch nicht darum das man ahnung hat, man muss nur dafür sorgen das alle anderen denken man hätte ahnung von was man spricht  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Deever

Da kannst du aber auch Windous benutzen... :Wink: 

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## Sas

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> es geht ja auch nicht darum das man ahnung hat, man muss nur dafür sorgen das alle anderen denken man hätte ahnung von was man spricht 

 Von was sprichst du?  :Wink: 

----------

## EV-8

offizielles Statement der deutschen gentoo Page:

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo ist keine Distribution für Linux-Einsteiger - viel Erfahrung ist Mindestvoraussetzung fuer die Benutzung von Gentoo. Wer die ... Eigenschaften von Linux im Allgemeinen nicht kennt, der ist bei Gentoo Linux völlig fehl am Platz.

 hier zu lesen.

----------

## Deever

Ach was, ich kenne einen "WinDAU" (Selbstbezeichnung), der mit FreeBSD angefangen hat und gleich dabei geblieben ist...

----------

## ossi

" Unter gewissen Umständen"  trifft es eigentlich ganz gut.

Gentoo ist eines der am besten dokumentierten Linux-Projekte die mir je untergekommen sind ! (und das sogar in deutsch)

generell sollte also "fast" jeder der lesen kann in der Lage sein sich ein lauffähiges Gentoo zu schaffen.

Das es aber in der Praxis nicht so aussieht, sieht man täglich an den "dilletantischen" Fragen die hier gestellt werden ( das "dilletantisch" bitte nicht auf die Goldwaage legen!)

Woher soll auch der "Windows-User" wissen wie man seine Festplatte partitioniert (war ja schließlich vorinstalliert, das Windows). Was eigentlich ist partitionieren?`Und wo bitte ist den jetzt auf einmal Laufwerk c: d: , was zum Geier sind Devices und so fort ...

mit etwas technischen Verständnis, Durchhaltevermögen und einer gesunden Portion Hartnäckigkeit sollte dann zwar irgendwann alles laufen, 

aber wie viel Prozent kommen wirklich so weit?

Der deutlich größere Teil wird wahrscheinlich irgendwo zwischen "partitionieren und Kernel-backen" auf der Strecke bleiben.

Und wenn die Leute dann sagen "Oh Linux das ist viel zu kompliziert , ich bleib lieber bei Windows", kann ich das sogar fast verstehen.

Die andere seite der Medaillie ist natürlich die, wenn man es wirklich geschafft hat sein System lauffähig aufzusetzen, hat man eine menge dazugelernt. 

Und das bleibt dann auch so, denn bei Gentoo lernt man eigentlich ständig dazu.

Fazit: ich habe viel zu viel dazu geschrieben  :Wink:  von mir ein "Unter gewissen Umständen" mit Tendenz zu "Nein"

----------

## ralph

/me agrees with ossi!

----------

## malit

Das Umfrage Ergebnis spricht eigentlich ein deutliche Sprache. 50% meinen "Unter gewissen Umständen". Ganz klar: man muss zwei Dinge definieren, bevor eine Aussage getroffen werden kann. Was ist ein Anfänger und was hat ihn/sie bewogen Gentoo zu benutzen?

Jemand der jahrelang Linux und seine (Desktop) Anwendungen benutzt aber noch nie einen Kernel kompiliert hat, ist der ein erfahrener User oder nicht? Musss jemand der Koffice benutzen will zwingend die Konsole benutzen können oder einen Kernel basteln?

Wenn jemand zu Linux wechselt um alle Freiheiten der Konfiguration nutzen zukönnen, dann ist Gentoo goldrichtig. Wenn jemand nur KDE/Gnome braucht, um Desktopapplikationen zu nutzen, dann eher nicht.

Ich galube, man kann das nicht wirklich festlegen.

----------

## Jlagreen

Hi,

ich denke schon, dass Gentoo für Einsteiger geeignet ist.

OK Suse und Co. sind einfach zu bedienen usw., aber was macht ein Suse user, der auf einen Fehler stößt? In solchen Fällen hatte ich unter Suse und Co. immer das Nachsehen, unter Gentoo jedoch mit der riesigen Doku (sogar in Deutsch) und der wirklich starken Community und dem guten Forum hier, konnte ich bisher jedes Problem lösen.

Allerdings sollte jemand, der auf Linux umsteigen will, generell Motivation zum Lernen, Verstehen und Analysieren mitbringen, da man unter Linux (vor allem Gentoo) die Möglichkeit besitzt Fehler selbst zu lösen  :Cool: 

Gentoo rockt und ich würd am liebsten Windows von der Platte fegen, da mir in den meisten Fällen notfalls vmware bzw. wine aushilft, aber ich nutze die CAD-Software CATIA und die zu emulieren ist wie mit einem esel beim Pferderennen teilnehmen  :Mad: 

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo ist keine Distribution für Linux-Einsteiger - viel Erfahrung ist Mindestvoraussetzung fuer die Benutzung von Gentoo. Wer die ... Eigenschaften von Linux im Allgemeinen nicht kennt, der ist bei Gentoo Linux völlig fehl am Platz.
> 
> 

 

Genau bei solchen Statements kommt mir die Galle hoch. Was fürn elitäres Geschwaffel. Sorry.

t.

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Allerdings sollte jemand, der auf Linux umsteigen will, generell Motivation zum Lernen, Verstehen und Analysieren mitbringen
> 
> 

 

Das gilt nicht nur für Linux. Das ist quasi eine Allgemeingültigkeit. 

t.

----------

## MatzeOne

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> wie ich schon sagte in dem anderen Thread, finde ich, dass es auf dem Einsteiger kommt. Wenn er Linux kennenlernen will und ist bereit, Stunden vor dem Rechner und Doku zu opfern, dann ja. Wenn er aber nur ein lauffähiges System haben will, dann nicht.

 

dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen  :Smile: 

ich stimme mit der meinung überein.

----------

## EV-8

Ja, wenn man sonst nichts zu tun hat!?  :Wink: 

Hey, draußen scheint die Sonne.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Fab-Ko

Ich bin über SuSE zu Mandrake zu Gentoo gekommen. Als ich das erstemal von Gentoo gehört habe, war ich noch Linux n00b und hab mich nicht daran getraut. Bloß ich bin immer wieder auf Probleme bei Mandrake und SuSE gestoßen. Bis es mir vor ca. 3 Wochen zuviel wurde. Dann bin ich auf Gentoo umgestiegen. 

Mit den Erfahrungen die ich vorher schon hatte, die nicht all zu umfangreich waren, war es dank der Doku kein Prob.

Und Gentoo ist die Distri wo ich am wenigsten Probs hatte.

Ich denke für Linux einsteiger ist Gentoo nur dann richtig, wenn die Leute wissen was Hardware ist, wie Partitionieren funktioniert, .... und änliche Grundkenntnisse besitzen. 

Ich würde sagen eingeschränkt.

----------

## Sceletor

Bin selber totaler Linuxanfänger und hacke mich seit 3 Tagen durch Gentoo. Immerhin läuft meine Kiste, ist auch im Netz und ich versuche gerade einige Programme aufzuspielen um sie auf ihre zukünftige Aufgabe als Webserver vorzubereiten.

Wenn man sich Gentoo als Anfänger geben will sollte man definitiv 2 PCs direkt nebeneinander stehen haben, den einen für Gentoo und den anderen um in der Anleitung und im Forum nachzulesen was man wie machen soll und man sollte sehr gute Erfahrungen im PC-Bereich allgemein haben damit man an die richtigen Antworten kommt.

Was ich sehr schlecht finde ist daß es im Handbuch keine besonders schönen Erklärungen zum Thema Mounten gab, denn durch falsch gemountete Verzeichnisse habe ich 90% meiner Probleme bekommen.

Es wäre auch sehr hilfreich gewesen wenn die Dokumentation mehr auf Vergleichen mit Windows basieren würde, denn ich denke die Allermeisten Linuxfreaks sind Windowsexilanten.

Für einen Computerneuling ist Gentoo völliger Blödsinn.

----------

## EOF

Gentoo sicherlich für einsteiger geeignet. Man muss es ja nicht  beim ersten mal alleine installieren. Es gibt auch so genug zu entdecken. Wie fuer jedes hobby gehoert zeit und interesse dazu.

Ich finde die poll optionen etwas unguenstig gewaehlt.

Ja, nein und neutral hätte gereicht.

Cheers  :Smile: .

----------

## Yanaar

Mir ist das total wurscht, denn Gott sei Dank gibt es ja viele verschiedene Distributionen.

Als ich mit SuSE angefangen habe, gab es zwar schon Yast, aber es war lange nicht das Easy-Hammer-Installationstool, das es heute ist. Und ich habe es auch überlebt.

Dass ich die Gentoo-Installation so einfach fand, lag tatsächlich an den Erfahrungen, die ich bei meinen ersten SuSE-Installationen gemacht habe.

In meinem Job nutze ich SuSE. Da ich die einzige mit einem Linux-Rechner bin, bin ich sehr froh, dass es SuSE gibt. Deshalb halte ich SuSE auch nicht für eine Einsteiger-Version, nur weil heute die Installation so schnell und einfach geht. Fürs Büro ist sie für mich praktischer als Gentoo.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Wobei ich jetzt SuSE verteidigen muss. Von den meisten Klicki Klicki Distris, ist die Distribution mit der man am meisten lernt. Zum Beispiel bei der Installation.

Man muss zwar mit Yast installieren aber man kann auch viele Sachen selber einstellen. Gestern abend habe ich Yoper nur so zum Spaß installiert, wollte mal testen. Der Installer kommt gar nicht an Yast ran und es hat mich an Windows erinnert: einfach etwas machen ohne zu fragen. Das Zeug hat meine einfach mein MBR von /dev/hda geschrieben und nicht einmal eine Warnung habe ich bekommen und Packete konnte ich auch nicht einstellen, während der Installation wusste ich nicht, was das Zeug machte und das Booten hat glatte 10 Minuten gedauert. Als Linux Newbie würde ich mit Yoper 100% nix lernen, mit SuSE schon ein bisschen.

----------

## yoyodine

hahahahahahaha .... als ob 90% der Linux Noobs ueberhaupt ein Interesse daran haben was zu lernen. DIe wollen einfach was verwenden. Warum verwenden 90% der Leute Windows? Yoper macht das schon ganz richtig ...

hahahahaha

----------

## Gekko

 *yoyodine wrote:*   

> hahahahahahaha .... 

 

Es tut mir ja schrecklich leid, aber ich hab echt den Verdacht, dass Du deinen Forenuser missbrauchst um hier rumzusülzen.

Find ich nicht ok.

Zum Thema: Ich hab in dem Thread der der Umfrage vorgegangen ist gemeint, dass wenn jemand nichtmal weis was ein CD-ROM ist, der Computer weggenommen gehört.

Ich hab ein wenig drüber geschlafen und möchte hiermit meine Meinung hiezu ändern. Man soll demjenigen gefälligst erklären was das ist und nicht den "Guru" auf Teufel komm raus darstellen wollen. Es wird immer Leute geben, die noch mehr draufhaben als einer selbst, und das sollte man sich verinnerlichen. Was ist wenn man selbst mal Hilfe bei einem Computerproblem (und sei es Windows   :Rolling Eyes:  ) hat, und keiner hilft einem weil man sich selbst immer zu gut war.

Das ist mir gestern in der Badewanne beim Überlegen so gekommen. Wenn es nicht so viele Hilfsbereite Leute wie z.B. in diesem Forum gäbe, die selbst blutigsten Anfängern helfen, obwohl einiges davon z.B. in den Anleitung steht wärs hier halb so lustig. Mit der Zeit - wenn die Leute wirklich interesse an dem System haben werden sie so oder so wissen/merken dass es Sachen wie Dokumentationen/Howto's und dergleichen on masse im Internet und selbst nach dem Installieren der Software auf der Platte gibt. Es dauert halt bis jemand überissen hat wo er nachschauen kann, wenn mal was nicht klappt - und bis dahin sollte man als "Fortgeschrittener" denjenigen helfen. Schliesslich hat man ja als man selbst angefangen hat von den Fortgeschrittenen lernen können - so sie bereit waren ihr Wissen preiszugeben.

So, jetzt klink ich mich aus dem Fred hier aus - muss mal kurz gucken ob ein Anfänger ein Problemchen hat, bei dem ich ihm helfen könnte  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

 *yoyodine wrote:*   

> hahahahahahaha .... als ob 90% der Linux Noobs ueberhaupt ein Interesse daran haben was zu lernen. DIe wollen einfach was verwenden. Warum verwenden 90% der Leute Windows? Yoper macht das schon ganz richtig ...
> 
> hahahahaha

 

Deine Beiträge waren bisweilen nur von zweifelhaftem Nährwert und sehen für mich stark nach Trollerei bzw. dem Versuch aus Flames zu starten.

Interessant auch, daß du von mit einer yoper.com Adresse postest.

Bitte unterlasse solche Posts. Gegen eine Diskussion über andere Distributionen (wie auch Yoper) haben wir nichts einzuwenden, solange diese sachlich geführt wird und nicht in Trollerei ausartet.

BTW dürfest du mit deinem bisher hier gezeigtem Verhalten dem Image von Yoper eher schaden als helfen.

--ian!

----------

## yoyodine

Warum sind denn alle anderen erlaubt ueber Yoper herzu ziehen und warum bin ich nicht erlaubt Yoper zu verteidigen. Ich glaube dass Mr Admin da mit zwei Masstaeben gemessen wird.

Natuerlich komme ich von yoper ...  Yoper schaden haahahahaha! Glaub ich eher nicht, wie viele normale windows users habt ihr hier im Forum  :Wink:  ,

Vielleicht wollen wir bei Yoper ja die 90% ansprechen und nicht die 1% welche Gentoo anspricht. In dem ich den Leuten hier im Forum wiederspreche wenn die sagen Yoper sei lahm oder wenn die sagen WIndows users wuerden sie nicht verwenden ..... dann muss ich einfach Lachen ...... hahahahaha! Das Lachen kommt daher zu stande das ich so was wirklich zum Lachen finde.

und abgesehen davon finde ich es dann schon eine Frechheit andere distris runterzumachen, das mache ich NIE und nicht mal mit Gentoo  :Wink:  Immerhin ist M$ der Feind und nicht eine andere Distro. Ich liebe naemlich alle Distros und Gentoo besonders .... ist schon sehr toll.

Ich will auch nicht flamen, aber troll hafte bemerkungen ueber Yoper berichtigen und wenn ich dann auch darueber Lache, dann ist das eher nett gemeint als was anderes.

Persoenlich finde ich dieses Eliteare gehabe einiger Forum Users zum kraechtzen und ein Beweis dass elitaere DIstributionen NIEMALS im Kampf um den Windows user eine Chance haben werden, auch wenn sich einige deren Users noch hundert mal einreden, dass Mr Gates vor deren Distro Angst hat.

Die Zukunft wird es zeigen ob ich derjenige bin der Troll Haft is oder duzende anderere in diesem "Forum" und wer zuletzt lacht, der lacht halt auch noch am besten .......

Falls Du mich rausschmeissen willst, dann mach das bloss, da ich sicherlich nicht schweigen werde wenn jemand ueber Yoper hier herzieht, denn so was mache ich mit Gentoo nicht!!!!

Alles Best

----------

## Gekko

das hat nichts mit elitärem Gehabe zu tun, sondern sollte denk ich mal nur eine Anspielung darauf gewesen sein WIE Du es geschrieben hast. Es hat glaub ich keiner was dagegen wenn Du Yoper gut findest und es hier auch vonDir gibts, allerdings sehrwohl, wenn Du es so schreibst wie im besagten Post. Ich persönlich kann über Yoper nix sagen, weil ich eigentlich nix anderes an Linux Distros ausser Debian und Gentoo kenne.

Die Form war der Anstoss der Meckerei, und nicht die Aussage an sich!

----------

## yoyodine

Dann werde ich wohl das naechste mal viele  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  anstatt hahaha machen, da ich es wirklich zum lachen finde zu sagen dass windows users was lernen wollen. Die meisten die ich in meinem IT Berufsleben taeglich treffe wollen 0 lernen und einfach ein OS verwenden. Die moegen M$ vielleicht nicht mehr wegen all der Viruse und dem Image von M$ als Bully, aber wollen auch nicht UN*X geeks werden. Das sind dann schon so viele, dass ich eine generelle Aussage, das Windows users was lernen wollen auch wirklich total komisch und zum schlapplachen finde.

Die form war IMHO angemessen, aber falls Lachen hier nicht erlaubt ist  :Wink:  werde ich nun eine andere Grimasse aufsetzen   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ian!

 *yoyodine wrote:*   

> Warum sind denn alle anderen erlaubt ueber Yoper herzu ziehen und warum bin ich nicht erlaubt Yoper zu verteidigen. Ich glaube dass Mr Admin da mit zwei Masstaeben gemessen wird.

 

Nein, denke ich nicht. Ich denke hier herrscht soweit möglich immer Objektivität.

Wie gesagt: Solange sachlich diskutiert wird, stört sich niemand daran.

 *yoyodine wrote:*   

> Natuerlich komme ich von yoper ... Yoper schaden haahahahaha! Glaub ich eher nicht, wie viele normale windows users habt ihr hier im Forum 

 

Ich denke schon. Aber das ist meine persönliche Einschätzung die ich lediglich mitteilen wollte.

 *yoyodine wrote:*   

> In dem ich den Leuten hier im Forum wiederspreche wenn die sagen Yoper sei lahm oder wenn die sagen WIndows users wuerden sie nicht verwenden ..... dann muss ich einfach Lachen ...... hahahahaha! Das Lachen kommt daher zu stande das ich so was wirklich zum Lachen finde.

 

Ich kann da nicht mitreden, da ich mir leider noch kein Bild von Yoper habe machen können. Nur sehe ich nicht, warum dann nicht Benchmarks vorgelegt werden, sondern nur gelacht wird. Wenn wir hier schon 'jemandem von Yoper' haben, warum beantwortet dieser nicht einfach mal die Fragen aus dem 'Yoper - das Killer Linux?' Thread. Das wäre doch sicherlich sehr interessant gewesen. Z.B. die offenen Fragen wie Yoper es handhaben will X Paketmanager unter einen Hut zu bekommen, wie Benchmarks im Vergleich zu Gentoo etc aussehen.

Ich möchte kein Yoper vs. XYZ, aber du siehst sicherlich worauf ich hinaus möchte. Ich finde es halt nur sehr zweifelhaft, wenn anstelle von Fakten nur Gelächter gepostet wird.

 *yoyodine wrote:*   

> Persoenlich finde ich dieses Eliteare gehabe einiger Forum Users zum kraechtzen und ein Beweis dass elitaere DIstributionen NIEMALS im Kampf um den Windows user eine Chance haben werden, auch wenn sich einige deren Users noch hundert mal einreden, dass Mr Gates vor deren Distro Angst hat.

 

Elitär? Empfinde ich persönlich anders. Meines erachtens nach würde dann der gegenseitige Support hier im Forum oder auch bei Usertreffen nicht so gut funktionieren wie er funktioniert.

Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen. Aber häufig sind das dann nur Mißverständnisse, weil man die Sätze in einem anderen 'Ton' und Wortlaut liesst, als sie der Verfasser evtl. gemeint hat.

 *yoyodine wrote:*   

> Immerhin ist M$ der Feind und nicht eine andere Distro.

 

Feind? Wettbewerber.

 *yoyodine wrote:*   

> Die Zukunft wird es zeigen ob ich derjenige bin der Troll Haft is oder duzende anderere in diesem "Forum" und wer zuletzt lacht, der lacht halt auch noch am besten .......
> 
> Falls Du mich rausschmeissen willst, dann mach das bloss, da ich sicherlich nicht schweigen werde wenn jemand ueber Yoper hier herzieht, denn so was mache ich mit Gentoo nicht!!!!

 

Bisher sehe ich mich nicht ernsthaft veranlasst dazu und bin immer an einer konstruktiven Diskussionen interessiert.

--ian!

----------

## yoyodine

Na dann bleiben wir bei der Sache:

Wettbewerber. Was ist der Wettbewerb hier? Schlaustes Betriebsystem? Nein. Schoenstes Betriebssystem? Nein. Erfolgsreichstes Betriebsystem? Ja.

Wenn du diesen Wettbewerb als Wettbewerb siehst, dann muss ich Dich leider informieren dass ein "Wettbewerber" schon 90-95% des Desktop Marktes hat und daher der "Wettbewerb" keine wette mehr wert ist.

Daher ist dieser Wettbewerb von vorne herein verloren, falls man sich selbst einredet, dass man noch im Wettbewerb ist, der schon lange von jemand anderem gewonnen ist. Eine Firma hat das Monopol und auch wenn Linux im Server bereich fortschritte macht (vor allem gegen Solaris und AIX und ZOS), hat M$ immer noch (auch dieses Jahr) einen Zuwachs erhalten und macht alles moegliche um den Anschein eines "Wettbewerbes" aufrecht zu erhalten, obwohl ganz klar ist dass der Wettbewerb schon lange einen Gewinner hat.

Nun genug von einem Wettbewerb.

Ich glaube naehmich nicht dass wir gewinnen koennen falls wir M$ als normalen Mitbewerber sehen, sondern nur falls wir M$ als "Feind" betrachten der mit allen legalen Mittlen, wie in einem Krieg bekaempft wird und mit dem man Schlacht um Schlacht kaempft bis der Krieg gewonnen ist.

In einem Krieg gibt es allierte und alle Linuxes sind Allierte. Daher finde ich attacken gegen jegliche Distri oede und wirklich nur M$ nutzvoll.

Nur ein Krieg wird dises Monopol zerstoeren und dann is das ein richtiger Wettbewerb wieder.

Warum sage ich das. Da M$ immer noch waechst und immer noch so viel profit macht. Die haben einen turnover von 50 Bill. $ und einen profit von 25 billionen. Falls Die Office und Windows frei weg geben wuerden, dann haetten die  immer noch 10 billionen Profit, was mehr ist als IBM und Novel gemeinsam Profit machen im Jahr.

Na denn M$ ist gut im Marketing!

So .... Was will der Windows user:

So was wie windows nur frei und ohne viruse .... das ist was der "normale" windows user, den ich taeglich in den Hunderten sehe, will.

Zurueck zur Sache. Kann Gentoo Windows ersetzen? In meinen Augen nur unter gewissen sehr seltenen Umstaenden, obwohl ich davon ueberzeugt bin, dass das Gentoo model fabel haft ist und es mich als Techniker interessiert, weiss ich auch dass der normale (sprich 90% aller Winslows users, die ich taeglich treffe)  ueberhaput kein interesse an Technik oder an compilen oder an der command line hat. Gentoo jedoch mit compilieren ganz einfach die meisten Windows users gegen den Latz hat und die entweder gar nicht daran Denken so was complexes zu verwenden oder dann noch aufgeben.

Glaubt mir .... Mich wuerde es unheimlich freuen, wenn Gentoo relevante Massen von Windows users an Land zieht ... ich weare der erste der eine Party machen wuerde. Realitaet ist das jedoch leider nicht.

Dann hat dann schon das Yoper Konzept eine Chance, das es ja das beste aus anderen Distros vereinigt (ja auch emerge) und  compact ist und auf einer CD kommt und frei ist und innerhalb von 10 minuten installiert.

M$ ist mein Feind ....

Um seinen Feind zu besiegen muss man ihn kennen, Wenn man sich dauernd sagt, mein Feind ist nicht mein Feind, sondern nur ein Mittbewerber fuer einen Bewerb der schon lange abgeschlossen ist, dann muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn M$ in 10 Jahren immer noch das Monopol hat.

Lang Lebe Linus Torvalds!

----------

## mold

Große Linux-Kenntnisse braucht man nicht unbedingt, die Bereitschaft zu Lernen reicht. Halbwegs vernünftige Grundkenntnisse über Computer an sich sollte man aber wahrscheinlich schon mitbringen.

----------

## mold

 *Quote:*   

> Glaubt mir .... Mich wuerde es unheimlich freuen, wenn Gentoo relevante Massen von Windows users an Land zieht ... ich weare der erste der eine Party machen wuerde. Realitaet ist das jedoch leider nicht.

 

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Gentoo das überhaupt will. Gentoo ist nach seinem Selbstverständnis eine Distribution für Leute, die möglichst viel Kontrolle über ihr System haben wollen. Ich würde sagen, Gentoo steht überhaupt nicht im Wettbewerb mit Windows.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *yoyodine wrote:*   

> hahahahahahaha .... als ob 90% der Linux Noobs ueberhaupt ein Interesse daran haben was zu lernen. DIe wollen einfach was verwenden. Warum verwenden 90% der Leute Windows? Yoper macht das schon ganz richtig ...
> 
> hahahahaha

 

Niemand will sagen, dass du ein Troll bist oder so. Was ich aber nicht verstehe, ich warum du das lustig und zum Lachen findest, was ist denn das komische daran?

Fakt ist, dass man keine Nutzer in eine Klasse reinpackan kann, wie man in der Mathematik macht mit den Äquivalenzklassen. Kein Mensch passt zu einem Schema. Und so ist, dass es Nutzer gibt, die lernen wollen, andere wollen vielleicht nur arbeiten, egal womit, andere sind paranoid. Ich wüde aber sagen, dass die meisten Nutzer, die auf Linux umsteigen, sind Leute, die ein bisschen bereits sind, etwas zu lernen, sonst würde soe bleiben, wo sie waren.

Elitär? Ja und nein. Ja, es gibt viele Leute die solche Kommenzare posten, es gibt aber viele, die das nicht machen. Ich glaube, dass die meistens von uns (und dazu zähle ich ich) fühlen uns verdammt stolz auf Gentoo, aber das heißt noch lange nicht, dass wir uns als Elitä ansehen. Stol!=Elitä und das ist ein Fakt.

Ich hab eine Chance Yoper gegeben und hab mir angeschaut, was alles so dabei ist und so. War beim Yoper Forum, hab mir paar Einträge angeschaut und hab meine 2. Platte, wo eine alte Gentoo Installation drauf war, neu formatier, um Yoper zu testen. Aber mich hat es persönlich nicht überzeugt, vor allem hat mich das Setip geärgert, dass das Setup einfach die Sachen macht, ohne zu fragen. Ich wollte niemals dass yoper mein MBR schreib, weil ich selber in meiner grub Konfiguration machen wolltet, jedoch war ich nicht in der Lage das zu verhindern und mein gentoo-grub war somit vernichtet und das sehe ich nicht, dass Programme/Setups/usw. einfach Sachen kaputt machen(*), ohne gar nicht mal mitzuteilen, dass sie etwas tun.

(*) Ich will nicht sagen, dass yoper mein PC kaputt gemacht hab, ich meinter eher dass mein grub weg war, yoper hat einfach willkürlich mein MBR von hda geschrieben und hat sich nicht interessiert, ob es eventuell andere Sachen drauf waren mit anderen Einstellungen und so.

----------

## Ragin

Also generell würde ich sagen ist gentoo auch für Einsteiger geeignet, wenn sie gewillt sind sich intensiver mit dem System auseinander zu setzen als man es von SuSE/RedHat usw. gewohnt ist.

Ich persönlich finde Gentoo zwar sogar eher einfacher als die großen, da alles recht gut und klar strukturiert ist, man mit einfachsten Mitteln zum Beispiel neue Scripte in die runlevels einbinden kann, durch das /etc/conf.d Verzeichnis einige Dinge übersichtlicher gestaltet werden usw.

Zwar ist es nicht so bequem wie mit einer GUI, aber insgesamt flexibler und genauer. Was nutzen mir GUIs, die nur die meist benutzten Funktionen einer Software (oder die, die der Entwickler als Sinnvoll erachtet) konfigurieren kann und dann noch alles mögliche autom. mit drin hat, was man vielleicht gar nicht will.

Außerdem ist das Forum bei Gentoo offener und die Dokus auf gentoo.org/gentoo.de sind auch nicht zu verachten. Allein der Installations-/Updateaufwand ist bei Gentoo meiner Meinung nach geringer.

Ich muss mich nicht um irgendwelche Update-Lizenzen oder Server, die wegen Überlastung gesperrt wurden Gedanken machen, sondern kann mit einem Befehl mein gesamtes System updaten. Die Paketauswahl ist größer und etc-update ist ein recht gutes Programm zum updaten der Einstellungen. Man behält einfach die Kontrolle und weiss was man gemacht hat. Bei YaST oder redhat-config bin ich mir da manchmal nicht so sicher. Und genau diese Unsicherheit kann einen Neuling schnell verwirren.

Der einzigste Nachteil von Gentoo sind nur die langen Kompilierzeiten, wenn man nicht gerade auf GPR setzt.

----------

## yoyodine

Hallo hallo jemadn zuhause?

Keiner scheint meine posts so richtig zu lesen und schon faengt das Distro bashen wieder an! Wir sind besser als  dieda und dieda sind schlechter als wir ... was soll das denn. Schaemt aeuch!

und jetzt bin ich raus aus diesen thread ....

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## friedegott

Wenn yoper abner tatsaechlich Microsoft "bekaempfen" will, sollte man seitens yoper vielleicht doch positivier auf konstruktive Kritik reagieren. Schliesslich will man sich verbessern, oder nicht?

Ansonsten denke ich, dass an sich jeder, der will und gewisses technisches Grundverstaendnis mitbringt, gentoo benutzen kann. Fuer alle anderen gibt es ja noch SuSE und co ^^

----------

## boris64

 *yoyodine wrote:*   

> Keiner scheint meine posts so richtig zu lesen und schon
> 
> faengt das Distro bashen wieder an! Wir sind besser als  dieda und dieda
> 
> sind schlechter als wir ... was soll das denn. Schaemt aeuch!
> ...

 

wenn du hier verbündete suchst im kampf gegen den "feind", dann bist

du hier imho genauso falsch wie die usa auf der suche nach alliierten

in der uno vor dem irak-krieg. obwohl, einige verwirrte arme seelen wirst

du mit deinen posts wahrscheinlich überzeugt haben

(haben die usa ja auch geschafft, wer "fahrenheit 911" oder öfters nachrichten

gesehen hat, weiss natürlich, woraus die sogenannte "koalition der willigen" besteht/bestand)

 *yoyodine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> was soll das denn. Schaemt aeuch!
> 
> 

 

ja, aber echt. was soll denn das?  :Wink: 

----------

## Ragin

Nunja, wenn du möchstest, dass man auf deinen Beitrag eingeht...  :Smile: 

 *yoyodine wrote:*   

> Wettbewerber. Was ist der Wettbewerb hier? Schlaustes Betriebsystem? Nein. Schoenstes Betriebssystem? Nein. Erfolgsreichstes Betriebsystem? Ja.
> 
> Wenn du diesen Wettbewerb als Wettbewerb siehst, dann muss ich Dich leider informieren dass ein "Wettbewerber" schon 90-95% des Desktop Marktes hat und daher der "Wettbewerb" keine wette mehr wert ist.
> 
> Daher ist dieser Wettbewerb von vorne herein verloren, falls man sich selbst einredet, dass man noch im Wettbewerb ist, der schon lange von jemand anderem gewonnen ist. Eine Firma hat das Monopol und auch wenn Linux im Server bereich fortschritte macht (vor allem gegen Solaris und AIX und ZOS), hat M$ immer noch (auch dieses Jahr) einen Zuwachs erhalten und macht alles moegliche um den Anschein eines "Wettbewerbes" aufrecht zu erhalten, obwohl ganz klar ist dass der Wettbewerb schon lange einen Gewinner hat.
> ...

 

Eigentlich falsch. Ein Wettbewerber bedeuetet soviel wie ein Konkurrent. Wobei bei Linux bzw. gerade auf dem Desktopmarkt der Begriff "Mitbewerber" treffender gewählt wäre.

Der Erfolg eines Betriebssystems zeigt nur, wieviele Leute gewillt sind es zu kaufe, es als Raubkopie zu benutzen oder es halt einfach mitgeliefert bekommen. Der Erfolg sagt noch nichts darüber aus, ob das System besser, komfortabler, stabiler, sicherer oder überhaupt Wettbewerbsfähig ist. Wenn man nichts anderes kennt nutzt man auch nichts anderes. Das ist wahrscheinlich auch das, was du ausdrücken wolltest, da MS eine gewisse Monopolstellung hat und dadurch im Wettbewerb weit vorn steht. Allerdings schwindet der extrem hohe Anteil von Windows Desktops und macht zunehmend Platz für Linux (wenn auch langsam). Durch Distributionen wie SuSE/Fedora/Mandrake/Knoppix/Linspire wird dieses Monopol auch zunehmen gekippt. Man erhält ständig kostenlose Knoppix CDs, mit denen man enfach mal testen kann, was bei einigen auch irgendwann zu mindestens einer Zweitinstallation von Linux führt. Da auf den Zweitinstallationen aber meist auch ein Windows installiert ist, ist es meist schwer größere Marktanteile zu erhalten. Durch Distris wie SuSE/Fedora/Linspire/Mandrake wird inzwischen aber auch der Verkauf von WindowsPCs gehemmt. Zunehmend bieten Händler auch Linux an, oder, wie vor kurzem berichtet, Festplatten mit fertigen Linuxen direkt vom Hersteller. Dadurch wird eine bessere Akzeptanz geschaffen, die das System Linux auch besser in die Gesellschaft etabliert. Vorbilder wie München bringen den Leuten das System Linux auch näher. Der Marktanteil von Linux PCs steigt inzwischen auch (verhältnismäßig) enorm an, da alles einfacher als früher geworden ist. Sicher erhält MS immer noch die meisten Anteile, was aber auch auf mangelnde Unterstützung für betriebliche Software oder vorinstallierte PCs zurückzuführen ist. Ohne diese Hindernisse würde sich Linux auch schneller einbringen.

 *yoyodine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich glaube naehmich nicht dass wir gewinnen koennen falls wir M$ als normalen Mitbewerber sehen, sondern nur falls wir M$ als "Feind" betrachten der mit allen legalen Mittlen, wie in einem Krieg bekaempft wird und mit dem man Schlacht um Schlacht kaempft bis der Krieg gewonnen ist.
> 
> In einem Krieg gibt es allierte und alle Linuxes sind Allierte. Daher finde ich attacken gegen jegliche Distri oede und wirklich nur M$ nutzvoll.
> ...

 

Wie du das umsetzen willst ist mir zwar absolut schleierhaft und warum du MS zum absoluten Feind erklären willst auch, aber nun gut. Stell dir mal folgende Fragen: 

1) Warum gewinnt Linux an Marktanteilen? (und das ohne massives Marketing wie bei MS)

2) Warum versucht MS seit Jahren Linux aus der Branche zu entfernen?

grundlegendes Fazit:

Die Marktanteile schwinden und die Monopolstellung ist schon lang stark erschüttert. Wenn Linux sich weiter so entwickelt wie bisher hat Linux Windows bald von der Usability und "Dummykonfigurierung" überholt.

Ich freue mich zum Beispiel schon wahnsinnig auf Longhorn und TCPA. Das wird der Moment sein, wo das Vertrauen in MS Produkte noch einmal enorm erschüttert wird. Ich kenne viele, die Linux nur nebenher nutzen, aber im Fall von TCPA definitiv komplett auf Linux umsteigen werden, weil sie einem Konzern wie MS nicht trauen. Ich sehe MS nicht als Feind, sondern als lächerliche Firma, die krampfhaft versucht die alleinige Herrschaft über den BS-/Office-Markt zu erlangen, sich dabei aber ständig selbst das Bein stellt. Allein die Abwandlungen von Standards machen MS zunehmend unbeliebter. Aktionen wie die jüngste Anti-Spam Patentierung zeigen auf, dass MS um jeden Preis den eigenen Krams durchsetzen will, was aber viele nicht mehr wollen, da der gläserne Mensch nicht mehr weit entfernt ist.

 *yoyodine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum sage ich das. Da M$ immer noch waechst und immer noch so viel profit macht. Die haben einen turnover von 50 Bill. $ und einen profit von 25 billionen. Falls Die Office und Windows frei weg geben wuerden, dann haetten die  immer noch 10 billionen Profit, was mehr ist als IBM und Novel gemeinsam Profit machen im Jahr.
> 
> Na denn M$ ist gut im Marketing!
> ...

 

Lass sie wachsen und gedeihen...wer zu hoch steigt wird umso tiefer fallen. Und warum sollte MS seine Sourcen offen legen?

Ich habe den Windows Quellcode gesehen und muss sagen, dass sich wahrscheinlich keiner so recht damit auseinander setzen will. Hier geht es auch um reinen Kapitalismus und nicht um "ich verdiene trotzdem mehr als...". Es geht im Maxime und nicht um Halbherigkeiten.

Sicher hat MS es schon lang nicht mehr nötig, aber warum dann den Kurs wechseln. Gerade in letzter Zeit hat MS auch einige Schritte Richtung OSS unternommen. Es wurde ein Programm als OSS freigegeben, man will mit OpenOffice über Standards reden, damit die eigenen Formate weiterhin present, aber kompatibel bleiben. Warte noch 10 Jahre ab. Dann schaut die Welt auch anders aus.

 *yoyodine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So was wie windows nur frei und ohne viruse .... das ist was der "normale" windows user, den ich taeglich in den Hunderten sehe, will.
> 
> 

 

Das ist ein Bruchteil. Die meisten Windowser wollen:

a) alle Spiele/Programme nutzen können

b) eine hübsche Oberfläche haben

c) ein leicht bedienbares Programm haben, was auch jeder kennt und keine wilden Dinge, mit denen sonst keiner was anfangen kann.

 *yoyodine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] Kann Gentoo Windows ersetzen? In meinen Augen nur unter gewissen sehr seltenen Umstaenden, [..] ueberhaput kein interesse an Technik oder an compilen oder an der command line hat. Gentoo jedoch mit compilieren ganz einfach die meisten Windows users gegen den Latz hat und die entweder gar nicht daran Denken so was complexes zu verwenden oder dann noch aufgeben.
> 
> 

 

Nunja, kompilieren musst du nicht zwingend alles und kompilieren oder komplex kann man gentoo nicht nennen. Wenn ich an früher denke, wo man noch mit 

```

./configure --gib --mir --alles --lass --aber --das --weg...

make && make install

```

gearbeitet hat war es teilweise komplizierter. Aber mal ehrlich: wer ist mit emerge gimp überfordert????

----------

## nes

 *himpierre wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Gentoo ist keine Distribution für Linux-Einsteiger - viel Erfahrung ist Mindestvoraussetzung fuer die Benutzung von Gentoo. Wer die ... Eigenschaften von Linux im Allgemeinen nicht kennt, der ist bei Gentoo Linux völlig fehl am Platz.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ebenfalls Sorry, aber Gentoo ist nunmal zu einem gewissen Grad "elitär". Das hat null damit zu tun daß ich mich "besser" fühle - bin ich nicht.

Aber ich denke, daß aufgrund des spezialisierten Forums viele Leute ihre Ansprüche was den "gemeinen PC-Benutzer" betrifft einfach viel zu hoch ansetzen.

Gib Deiner Mutter/Grossmutter/Schwester (vorrausgesetzt sie haben kaum eine Ahnung von PCs) eine Gentoo-CD in die Hand, dann weisst was ich meine. 

Die Masse der Anwender ist nunmal glücklich, wenn sie ein vorinstalliertes Win** auf dem Rechner haben. Mail-Account einrichten? Da bedarf es dann schon eines Anrufes bei der Hotline, bzw. des guten Freundes der über etwas Halbwissen verfügt.

Wenn ich den "Linux-Einsteiger" als jemand definiere, der eben Probleme hat seinen EMail-Account einzurichten (und glaubs mir, da gibts genug - ich würde sogar meinen das ist die Masse), dann kann ich ihm einfach nicht Gentoo empfehlen. Dann unterschreibe ich den Satz mit "viel Erfahrung ist Mindestvoraussetzung fuer die Benutzung von Gentoo." sofort.

lg., nes, der definitiv der Meinung ist, so gut Gentoo auch ist - Einsteigerdistribution ist es (im Regelfall) keine.

PS: Vielleicht fällts Euch auch auf: Je mehr Erfahrung die Leute haben, umso eher sind sie der Meinung, man kann auch mit Gentoo einsteigen. Ich hab fast das Gefühl, ihr könnt euch an eure allerersten Linux-Gehversuche nicht mehr erinnern.  :Smile: 

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Vielleicht fällts Euch auch auf: Je mehr Erfahrung die Leute haben, umso eher sind sie der Meinung, man kann auch mit Gentoo einsteigen. Ich hab fast das Gefühl, ihr könnt euch an eure allerersten Linux-Gehversuche nicht mehr erinnern
> 
> 

 

Da ist was dran.

cheers

t.

----------

## sarahb523

Ich habe in den letzten Monaten mal ein wenig experimentiert und ich präsentiere euch heute mal das bisherige ergebnis in einer kleinen Abhandlung.

Fall 1

Ein Freundin (alter >20J) von mir hatte ganz überraschend einen PC bekommen. Vorher beschränkte sich ihre PC Nutzung auf die Benutzung des Internet Explorers und des yahoo messengers unter Windows ME auf dem PC der Eltern. 

Ich habe dann auf den neunen PC (so'n blödes Teil aus dem otto-versandkatalog - ja ich weiß das ist fast der worst case) WinXP und linux parrallel installiert. Der bootmanager bootet per default linux. Nach ein wenig einführung und einrichtung des Desktops durch mich, kann sie fast alles was sie mit Windows gemacht hat ohne probleme mit Linux machen. Dabei empfand sie es in vielen dingen benutzerfreundlicher, auch die umfangreichen Möglichkeiten der  Personalisierung wurde sehr positiv empfunden. 

Die Administration des Systems hab ich online (per ssh) oder eben direkt vor Ort gemacht. Mittlerweile kann sie schon einzelne Programme installieren. Es ist ihr zwar nicht ganz bewußt was dabei passiert, aber sie bekommt es hin. Vor einiger Zeit kam sie auf die Idee eine eigen Homepage besitzen zu wollen. Da hab ich ihr quanta und selfhtml gezeigt und 'ne kleine einführung gegeben. Tja und was soll ich sagen, jetzt kann sie (einfache) Webseiten bauen. Die Benutzung von Linux wird sogar als normal empfunden. Also d.h. z.B. wenn sie von Internet spricht, dann spricht sie vom konqueror bzw. von Mozilla.

Allerdings gibt es auch ein paar Probleme. Insbesondere das der yahoo messenger nicht unter linux geht ist ein extremes Problem für sie. Sie verwendet auch viel diese kleinen zusätzlichen sachen des YM die wohl nie auf linux wandern werden (online spiele, lustige klicki bunti gadgets,...). Leider funktioniert ihre webcam (logitech messenger) nicht. Das ist aber unter linux nicht so schlimm, da der linux-YM keine video und voice unterstützung hat. Weiterhin negativ ist, das einige chats, die sie nutzt nur den IE unterstützen, oder in linux ziemlich gruselig aussehen. Leider gibt es auch unter linux keinen adequaten ersatz für die diversen moorhuhn spiele (m1,m2,tennis,kart,...). 

Aber trotz dieser negativen dinge (wofür linux natürlich nichts kann) ist gentoo linux das bei ihr meist genutzte System und die Nötigkeit der administration meinerseits minimiert sich mit der Zeit stetig. Trotzdem würde ich ihr nie zumuten ein Betriebsystem (egal ob win oder lin) neu zu installieren.

Folgende auflistung soll nochmal die nutzung verdeutlichen:

```

Aktivität      winXP         linux

surfen         IE            konqi, mozi

e-mail         IE(gmx,arcor)      kmail

video            logitech tools für      xine (dvd & co)

               webcam

audio         -            xmms

office         -            koffice

spiele         moorhuhn u.a.      kde games (shisen sucht ;-) )

webdesign      -            quanta

TV            -            kdetv (demnächst tvtime)

cd rippen      -            kaudiocreator

```

Fairerweise muß ich sagen, das ich unter win nur das eingerichtet habe, was unter linux nicht geht, somit ist sie auf die linux nutzung angewiesen (was aber absolut kein problem darstellt)

Fall 2

Ich betreue die IT eines kleinen Familienunternehmens. Ok das ist sehr einfach, denn es gibt nur 2 PCs  :Smile:  Der Chef (alter >50) hat mit Windows vor 5,5 Jahren angefangen (vorher gabs nur dos und ne spezielle firmensoftware). Die möglichkeiten die es mit windows (damals 98 ) gab, faszinierten ihn. Somit schaffte er sich auch privat einen PC an. Nach vielen Problemen mit win9x und win2k und einer sich steigernden Technik sucht ist er mittlerweile bei 2 sehr aktuellen PC mit winXP und einer doch beachtlichen hifi und video/TV austattung angekommen. Allerdings muß ich gleich dazu sagen, der besitz dieser geräte muß nicht heißen, das man alles immer richtig bedienen kann. (die Verkabelung der Geräte ist ihm bis heute immer noch ein unverstehbares Geheimnis)

Heute benutzt er winXP hauptsächlich:

- um videos aufzunehmen (mit diesem programm was auf dem aldi pc's vorinstalliert ist) (cam/tv/vhs->dvd)

- videos zu schauen (windvd,media player)

- audio cd's zu hören

- surfen

- tv sehen (digital/analog)

- jedes XPtuning prog auszuprobieren (kritische Bemerkung meinerseits  :Wink:  )

- seine Lieblingsprogramme sind cloneCD und dvdShrink (was man damit machen kann, bitte selbst nachdenken  :Wink:  )

Aufgrund der aufkommenden Virenflut und anderen Microsoft spezifischen Frustrationen, sowie diverse computer blöd und pcwelt artikel kam er auf die idee linux zu nutzen. 

Die erste Maßnahme in diese Richtung war der bau eines (hard)diskless router mit fli4l. Nachdem er irgendwann gelernt hatte wie man die client-software (imonc) installiert, war er von dem router nur begeistert. Die "Schwierigkeit" von imonc ist, das man das programm mit einem parameter (imonc /s:router IP) starten muß.

Schritt 2 zu Linux:

Da sich mittlerweile einige Wechselrahmen und Festplatten bei ihm angesammelt haben (wenn ein XP nich mehr funzt, nimmt er einfach das nächste), haben ich mal eine XP-Platte getötet und darauf suse 8.2 installiert (das war zu diesem zeitpunkt recht aktuell).  Allerdings ergab sich nachher in der Benutzung viele Probleme. Die Benutzung von K3b ging gerade noch so (obwohl er nero gut bedienen kann). Allerdings das abspielen von audio cd's und die bedienung von kmix führten regelmäßig zu Frustrationen. Bei audio CD's scheint kscd nicht bedienrfreundlich zu sein. Besonders, die auswahl des devices für die wiedergabe ist nicht ergonomisch (BTW ich finde das neue kscd  vom layout her total daneben).

Die Probleme mit kmix kann ich mir nur so erklären, das er nicht weiß wie grundlegend ein mixer und eine soundkarte funktioniert. Unter Windows hat er zwar ähnliche Probleme, aber dort kommt er - aus welchen gründen auch immer - damit besser klar. Allem in allem konnte er mit linux kaum arbeiten. vor allem konnte er damit keine videos aufnehmen und keine dvd's (einfach) kopieren.

Ok das wars dann erstmal mit linux. Sein Fazit: 

"Es ist zwar irgendwie ganz schön aber:

-zu kompliziert

-zu viele komische Fachbegriffe

-zu viele englische Begriffe und abkürzungen"

 (BTW fall1+fall2 können wenig bis gar kein englisch)

vor ca. 2 Monaten kam er mal wieder auf die idee linux zu verwenden. Denn er hatte überall (computer blöd) gelesen, das linux so viel sicherer ist und suse 9.1 ja so viel benutzerfreundlicher sein soll als andere distries. Dann ging er zum makromarkt und hat sich die suse 9.1 pro geholt (von der personal hab ich abgeraten). Erste Probleme gab es gleich nach dem auspacken. Suse legt doppelseitige DVDs bei welche 32bit und 64bit versionen enthalten. Da er doppelseitige DVDs noch nicht kannte und mit 32 und 64bit nichts anfangen konnte, erhielt ich schon den ersten Hilferuf. (BTW er wollte nicht auf mich warten und somit installierte er es allein) Nachdem die Frage "wie leg ich ne dvd ein" geklärt war, ging es mit der install recht einfach. Ok ich hab die install am telefon begleitet und es ging auch ganz gut. (wie gesagt, er wollte es ausprobieren, aber nicht warten bis ich physisch anwesend sein kann)

Danach traten aber schon die ersten probleme auf. Sein superteurer TFT Bildschirm wurde von yast/sax nicht in der richtigen auflösung eingestellt. Da der auflösungswechsel im vergleich zu win eher kompliziert ist, und er noch nie eine datei editiert hat oder jemals etwas auf einer konsole geschrieben hat, war das problem unlösbar. Nachdem er auch mal ein online-update (aufgefordert durch den suse-watcher) gemacht hatte, starte X auf einmal nicht mehr. Nach einem Hilferuf "linux ist kaputt - es kommt kein bild mehr" hat er eingesehen, das er auf mich warten soll.

Im endeffekt war das nur ne kleinigkeit bzgl. des nvidia treibers. Die lösung stand zwar im handbuch (er hatte es sogar selbst gefunden) aber da waren zu viele "komische fachausdrücke" - "Was ist konsole??" oder was ist "root" (gesprochen "rot"). 

Eigentlich ist das ganze etwas entäuschend, da er zu seinen suse 8.2 Zeiten alles schonmal begriffen und auch teilweise angewendet hat. Nachdem ich das ganze dann mal eingerichtet hatte ging auch alles recht gut. Als Nachteil haben sich die kleinen "suse gadgets" herrausgestellt (der suse plugger sowie das automount sollte verboten werden!). Da ich noch keine erfahrung mit linux digital TV hatte, hab ich erstmal xine damit eingerichtet (gibts was besseres für dvb?). Er kommt mit dem System zwar etwas klar, aber sein drang überall etwas einstellen zu wollen, macht mir in vielen dingen oft das leben schwer. Zur Zeit arbeitet er zwar recht viel mit winXP, aber er versucht sich (aus eigenem interesse) immer wieder mit linux. 

Ich habe mir jetzt mal eine HDD von ihm genommen und darauf gentoo installiert. So in 2 wochen werde ich das dort zum einsatz bringen. Ich vermute mal das es für ihn besser ist, da keine suse-erweiterungen drin sind und es kein zentrales tool gibt (yast) wo er rumspielen kann (er behauptet immer, er habe nichts gemacht und es ging alles von allein kaputt....). Auch das installieren von Programmen ist wesentlich leichter als bei suse. Lediglich das fehlen einer deutschen Beschreibung  der Pakete könnte sich negativ auswirken. Auch habe ich festgestellt, das einige dvds die mit dvdshrink gamacht wurden unter linux nicht gehen (keine ahnung wieso, in win und im externen player gehen die)

Letztendlich wird in Fall2 Linux wahrscheinlich nie richtig Fuß fassen. (gentoo=letzter versuch) Allerdings wird es dann auch sehr schwer ihm beizubringen, das seine Einstellung und seine geistigen Vorraussetzungen nur windows tauglich sind (das ist jetzt nicht negativ gemeint, aber es gibt nun mal dinge die nicht jeder versteht) (BTW als Frau gegen ein männl. ego anzukämpfen ist wirklich nich einfach  :Sad:  )

FAZIT

Linux ist im Grunde Anfänger tauglich. Allerdings sollte ein PC der von nicht technisch interressierten/"begabten" genutzt wird von einer anderen Person administriert werden (egal ob von der beste freundin, nachbars junge oder von kauflichem Fachpersonal). Außerdem sollte jeder PC nutzer eine "Schulung zum grundlegendem Verständnis eines Computers" bekommen (inkl. einer schulung wie man eine Tastatur bedient (stichwort: "strong-taste"))

Linux (egal welche distri) besitz sicher viele Vorteile, allerdings gibts es im Konfigurationsbereich noch einiges zu tuen. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht primär config-guis sondern eher die standardisierung dieser einstellungen (ok die gibts, aber wer hält sich dran?). Linux-willige die sich an properitäre Windows Software gewöhnt haben (yahoo messenger, logitesch webcam software, dvdshrink, moorhuhn,...) werden unter linux entäuscht. Wer keinen adäquaten Ersatz findet wird mit NUR linux nicht glücklich, was die teilweise Nutzung (z.b. nur zum "arbeiten") nicht ausschließt.

Fall1 wird mit Sicherheit bei linux bleiben und die Nutzung noch intensivieren (ich suche ein schönes engl. lernprogramm für linux, gibts da was?)

Fall2 hmm, das wird sich zeigen.....

Witzig an der ganzen Sache ist nur die Ausgangssituation der beiden "Versuchspersonen". Fall1 hat kaum kontakt mit dem pc gehabt, das bildungsniveau ist auch nicht so hoch, aber sie kann das auch so komplizierte (gentoo) linux benutzen. Fall2 hingegen ist ein ziemlich erfolgreicher Unternehmer (der auch selbst mit anpackt). Er kann mittlerweile richtig gut windows installieren und auch windows "am leben" halten (nach 5 jahren lernzeit  :Wink:  ). Aber er kommt mit den einfachsten sachen eines vorinstallierten linux nicht zurecht (er sollte mir gestern mal ne datei per mail schicken - naja irgendwann hats nach langen erklärungen geklappt)

ironische anmerkung:

Tja und woran liegt's? Haben "Windows-Männer" eine geringere toleranz gegenüber anderen (Betriebsystemen) als "Windows-Frauen" (antwort -> heise.de  :Wink:  ) oder gibt's in windoof geheime Botschaften die das Gehirn zerbröseln oder ist linux wirklich nur was für freaks's (hmm wird dann fall1 zu einer "freakin") oder ....

Ich habe auch noch weitere Erfahrungen mit "linux-neulingen" allerdings sind die eher aus dem akademischen umfeld und daher sicher nicht so interessant wie die o.g. Fälle. Dort lief es meistens so ab, das nach einer gewissen zeit auf "linux only" umgestellt wurde.

----------

## zielscheibe

Habe für

 [x] Nein 

gestimmt und zwar nicht aus dem hier oft angesprochenen, IMHO (fadenscheinigen) Grund, das diese Distri schlecht zu "Administrieren" wäre.

Der Punkt ist doch, daß nur wenige User diese Distri weiter benützen würden, wenn dies der Wahrheit entspräche.

Allerdings frage ich mich bei dem Argument, "Gentoo läßt mich mein System besser! kennenlernen, ich kann zukünftig meine Hobbyadminfähigkeiten in den Lebenlauf aufnehmen ... usw." nach dem Sinn eines Betriebssystems. Mehrere Tage ein OS installieren zu wollen und dabei keine produktiven Arbeiten durchführen zu können/wollen; es gibt bestimmt erquicklichere Lehrangebote als, ".. habe Gentoo stage1 installiert, bin noob, brauche Hilfe". 

Ich sehe hier weniger die angebl. 1331-Distriuser als Ursache dafür an, als vielmehr die Profilierungssucht, ein Held in allen virtuellen Lebenslagen verkörpern zu müssen. 

Reichlich putzig finde ich dann die Abwertung anderer Projekte, die einem überhaupt viel zu enge Grenzen vorgeben, die ich als "Linuxnoob" ja auch jederzeit durchbrechen werde (sowie einen mind. äquivalenten Lösungsansatz auf Anhieb nennen kann). 

Natürlich kann jeder alles ausprobieren, aber erst in der chroot-Umgebung aus einer funktionierenden Binärdistri kann man meiner Meinung nach, die "Gentoo-Option" schätzen lernen.

----------

## friedegott

@sarahb523

Es heisst doch immer, dass mit dem Alter die Lernfaehigkeit abnehmen wuerde, dann koennte das ein Grund dafuer sein..

@zielscheibe

Man wird ja wohl noch sagen durfen was einem an einer andere Distribution nicht gefaellt. Oder darf man nicht mehr seine Meinung sagen  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

Junge ich fass es nicht! Es gibt doch immer wieder Leute, die sich aufplustern müssen wie ein Sittich....nur fehlt irgendwie der Grund....und zum größten Teil die Rethorik, um sich ausdrücken zu können. 

@yoyodingsbums

Was willst du eigentlich? Stänkern? Frust loslassen? Junge...falscher Platz! Hier hat niemand gegen Yoper oder wie das teil heißt gestänkert oder gelästert. Warum auch? Wäre doch Blödsinn. Die meisten Leute hier im Forum haben ihre Distribution eh schon gefunden. Ist nunmal so üblich bei einem Distributions spezifischem Forum. Also weiß ich nicht warum du hier etwas zu verteidigen hast es gibt nichts zu verteidigen. (Man mag meinen He-Man spricht persönlich!)

Irgendwie erinnert mich dein Verhalten an mein Lieblingsforum...www.heise.de (Vorsicht Ironie!). Ich kann dir nur eins sagen solche Kinderreien sind hier nicht erwünscht. Wir können wohl behaupten, dass dieses Forum sehr sauber und höflich ist. Deine Beiträge, die vor adäquaten Unsinn nur so wimmeln belegen hier nur unnötigen Speicherplatz auf dem Server. 

Wenn du dich auf einem vernünftigen Niveau austauschen möchtest bist du herzlich willkommen, möchtest du stänkern geh nach heise.

In diesem Sinne....

----------

## ruth

hi zusammen,

sag mal - geht's noch??? @yoyodine: 

 *yoyodine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich glaube naehmich nicht dass wir gewinnen koennen falls wir M$ als normalen Mitbewerber sehen, sondern nur falls wir M$ als "Feind" betrachten der mit allen legalen Mittlen, wie in einem Krieg bekaempft wird und mit dem man Schlacht um Schlacht kaempft bis der Krieg gewonnen ist.
> 
> In einem Krieg gibt es allierte und alle Linuxes sind Allierte.
> ...

 

[zyn]

rrrrecht so,

heil und so weiter...

[/zyn]

ist ja zum brüllen, was du das von dir gibst....

merke:

_ich_ führe weder einen *gg* 'totalen krieg' gegen microsoft, noch tut das gentoo, noch suse, noch sonst irgendwer...

bei dir ist aber ganz gewaltig ein rad ab, so seh ich das...

gruss

rootshell

----------

## zielscheibe

 *friedegott wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @zielscheibe
> 
> Man wird ja wohl noch sagen durfen was einem an einer andere Distribution nicht gefaellt. Oder darf man nicht mehr seine Meinung sagen 

 

Die eigene Meinung sollte man immer vertreten dürfen, nur schätze ich niemanden mehr als "Linuxeinsteiger" ein, der genau sagen kann welche Eigenschaften ihn an bestimmten Distris stören bzw. erfreuen!

Die Kritik an z.B. SuSe, kommt mir teilweise aber arg sterotyp vor, genauso wie die vermeintlichen Vorzüge von Gentoo. Da kann ich mich nicht des Eindrucks verwehren, daß vieles einfach nur nachgeplappert wird.

----------

## mold

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich den "Linux-Einsteiger" als jemand definiere, der eben Probleme hat seinen EMail-Account einzurichten (und glaubs mir, da gibts genug - ich würde sogar meinen das ist die Masse), dann kann ich ihm einfach nicht Gentoo empfehlen. 

 

Dann definierst du aber "Linux-Einsteiger" als "PC-Einsteiger". Ich würde da einen Unterschied machen.

Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen: Wenn man ein gewisses Grundwissen über Computer mitbringt, kann man auch als Linux-Einsteiger problemlos ein Gentoo-System einrichten. Das liegt vor allem an der exzellenten Dokumentation. Ich hab an "Arbeitszeit" (also Download- und Kompilierzeiten rausgerechnet) maximal 60 Minuten für meine erste Gentoo-Installation gebraucht, eher weniger.

----------

## Lensman

Hallo zusammen,

im Prinzip würde ich sagen, das jemand der garkeine Ahnung von Rechnern hat mit Gentoo sicherlich überfordert ist, obwohl es hervorragend dokumentiert ist. Andererseits denke ich, das eben dieselbe Person auch mit einem Windows erstmal auf dem Schlauch steht. Ursprünglich hatte ich mich deshalb für "Nein" als Antwort entschieden, wobei ich mittlerweile sagen muss, das "Unter Umständen" sicherlich die korrektere Wahl gewesen wäre. Es gibt meines Erachtens zwei Grundvoraussetzungen, die für das Verwenden und Installieren von Linux/Windows i.A. und Gentoo i.B. nötig sind:

1. Allgemeine Grundkenntnisse in Sachen Computer. Also nicht unbedingt solche Leute die nicht wissen, was die Enter-Taste ist oder das CD/DVD Laufwerk für nen Kaffetassenhalter halten

2. Interesse und Bereitschaft viel zu lesen, zu lernen und Zeit zu investieren, um sich mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen

Der erste Fall benötigt immer Hilfe, egal wie "leicht" ein OS auch sein mag, denn letzlich ist es immer leicht, wenn man es schon kennt und dann sagt man "ist doch ganz klar". Ich sehs ja bei mir, wenn es ums Auto geht: Fahren kann ich, Öl nachschauen und nachfüllen auch. Zur Not auch Reifen wechseln. Aber als ich die Tage in der Werkstatt war und dem erklären wollte, das mein Auto irgendwas hat, stand ich auch ziemlich doof da, weil ich halt keine Ahnung davon habe und auch nicht mein o.g. Kriterium 2 zu erfüllen bereit bin  :Wink: 

Wenn der erste Fall ausgeschlossen werden kann, dann würde ich mittlerweile schon sagen, das jemand Gentoo installieren, administrieren und verwenden kann, wenn er eben die Nr. 2 oben erfüllt. Natürlich ist es leichter und sehr hilfreich, wenn jemand mit Erfahrung mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht, aber auch nicht zwingend nötig. Es dauert dann halt nur alles etwas länger.

Daher würde ich mich jetzt wohl für "unter Umständen" beim Voting entscheiden. Außerdem hab ich einer Freundin Gentoo die Tage empfohlen. Sie will sich Linux ansehen und ist schon in Sachen Windoof recht fit. Deshalb traue ich ihr das auch zu. Wobei die größte Hürde wohl (wie irgendwie üblich) sein wird, nicht bei jeder Kleinigkeit sofort zu verzweifeln und das Handtuch zu werfen, sondern durchzuhalten. Und das ist schon schwierig, oder sogar das schwierigste? Vielleicht neigt sie ja dazu, das Windows ja sooo viel einfacher ist, weil sie sich damit auskennt...  :Wink:  Das wird sich aber demnächst zeigen, wenn sie ihre DSL-Flat hat und wir dann mal ein gutes OS installieren  :Very Happy:  Ich bin gespannt...

Grüße,

Christian

----------

## aZZe

ian! oder amne bitte Sandkasten schließen! Danke

----------

## amne

Hm, teilweise gibt es hier ja einige vernünftige Beiträge, ich lass mal offen. Bitte ab hier aber wirklich nur mehr sachlich und wohlüberlegt zum Thema posten.

----------

## der-marv

also ich denke, dass es nicht für anfänger gedacht ist...

Mann kann zwar ne "Doku-Abtipp-Installation" machen, doch werden die meisten, die hälfte nicht verstanden haben..

Von daher würde ich sagen, das man sich vorher auf irgendeinem system einarbeitet... zb Knoppix oder Debian

Gruss marv

----------

## EOF

Bitte nicht schliessen, sonst muss ich auf www.zyn.de um weiteren stoff zu bekommen  :Smile: .

[zyn]

@yoyodine

Wie heisst das land in welchem man nicht nur "nämlich" mit 'h' schreibt, sondern auch noch eine fälschung der falschen version verwendet  :Very Happy:  ?

Ich hoffe yoper hat nicht noch mehr lobbyisten wie dich unterwegs und du benutzt deutlich zu viel "Rrrrrrrrr"'s  :Smile: . 

Hat die blutrote färbung der yoper seite irgendetwas mit dem kriegsstatus gegen alles, was nicht yoper ist, zu tun ? Warum lese ich keine agressiven eroberungs-parolen von gentoo-entwicklern ? (<--- rhetorische frage)

Aus welchem zauberhut nimmst du all diese statistiken wie "90-95%", "90%"... ? 

[/zyn]

Es hat mich überkommen, sorry. 

Zum thema:

Ja und nochmals ja  :Smile: .

----------

## cng

@amne

ja, es gibt gute antworten, aber leider auch viele von leuten die keine ahnung von linux haben (bin ja auch nicht ein profi).......

was mich am meisten stört ist, dass es in diesem tread (forum) immer mehr leute gibt, die andere gentooer nur dumm anschei**en oder sinnlose posts generiere.

darum - ich schliesse mich darktemplaaa an.

@rootshell

hast du die haare gefärbt? 

ich hatte mich so an dein altes avatare gewöhnt und hoffe, es bald wieder bewundern zu können   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## disi

Ich würde sagen ja.

Wissen über die Hardware im Rechner ist relativ, man kann sein System fast wie die Installations-CD aufbauen (genkernel)

Wissen wie ein System aufgebaut ist, ist relativ weil die Dokus so saugut sind, dass jeder Gentoo installieren kann und bei Problemen immer noch bomben Support im Forum bekommt.

Was man auf jeden Fall braucht ist Zeit, Interesse und als Einsteiger einen 08/15 Rechner am besten mit nvidia Graka   :Wink: 

zum Thema Linux lernen:

Bei Suse lernt man nix über Linux sowie bei Mandrake und *Slackware, diese Systeme halte ich persönlich für ungeeignet um etwas über Linux zu lernen. Warum, ganz einfach eine Menugeführte Installation und Konfiguration. Linux besteht schon immer aus Configs und das ist der grosse Vorteil, meine Meinung, weil man dadurch in einer Datei übersichtlich alles an einem Programm ändern kann und nicht durch vorgegebene Felder oder Häkchen.

*bei Slack ist die Konfiguration noch Linux-like

----------

